# Hello



## Larzzus (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi All

New to the forums but not new to coffee. I've had a Rancilio Silvia (vanilla) and Rocky grinder for 8 years now and they have done extremely well so far. I haven't replaced any burrs in the grinder so it may be time for me to look.

I'm more concerned nowadays about drinking coffee and I stopped being quite so anal about the consistency of shots after a year. To me, the majority of the coffee I make is great. I almost exclusively make latte's and will have an espresso now and again.

I will be posting in the machines forum next as I think I will be looking for an upgrade.

Cheers for now

Stu


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Stu.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And it's hello from me too.....


----------

